# Hi Everyone



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2008)

Hello all, Smiffy here. I came across this site quite by accident and was amazed at the amount of info on it. Fantastic!

I'm afraid I don't have anything to offer anyone on here at the moment, I'm only here to ask for info, if that's ok?

I'm doing my family tree and have found that my GGG Grandaddy owned a smack (is that the right name for a trawler?) back in the 1800's.

At the same time he was also a shipbuilder and employer, I believe he was co-owner of Smith and Stephenson's in Grimbsy, has anyone heard of these boat builders? I think the the original Stevenson's Yard might have been in Hull ?

Really big thanks for any help you can give.

As and when I discover anything about his business and boats I will post it here if if is of interest to you.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Smiffy, a warm welcome to you. Thank you for joining the community and making that first and interesting posting. Enjoy the site and all it has to offer, you will find more than a few Grimsby Folk on here, and we very much look forward to your further postings in due course. (Thumb)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Smiffy.
I'm sure the crew will be able to help with your queries.
Meanwhile find your way around the ship and enjoy the voyage.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2008)

I was looking a a thread about Grimsby trawlers and now I can't find it, can you point me in the right direction please. Many thanks


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Here you go, Smiffy
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=6320


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Smiffy and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Smiffy, from Michigan, a warm welcome to Ships Nostalgia, it's good to have you as a member.
Hope you find the information that you are seeking.

Bruce


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire.
I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome aboard from the Philippines. Enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome Smiffy. Enjoy all that this site offers
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks all, a lovely welcome.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Belated Welcome*

Smiffy,

A warm welcome to the site from the Isle of Anglesey, I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience! 
I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around the site. (Thumb)


----------

